# Gray sweet heart looking for a new home.



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

I have a little gray girl that I rescued last year. She is 2 years old now. In great health. She is a great love and I would love to see her in a forever home. Right now she is living in a out side cat avary. It is about 8'long 6'wide and 4' tall. It is about 3' off the ground ( it is in the sheld of my dog run, the dogs get the bottom the cats get the top.) She has been sharing her area with a Lilac Piont simiseX with purple eyes. His name is Rain. Rain has some spical needs that we have been trying to help him with and Bonzie has been keeping him company. Bonzie needs a home of her own now. Some one that will love her and pet her alot. She is not getting that now. We will be having her fixed this next week and get a bill of health from the vet. If you might be intested please drop me a line. I will try to get a pic of her up as soon as I can.
We live in Northen CA. Redding.


----------



## Alycad (Apr 16, 2004)

Do you a picture?


----------

